# need help with Tanoth



## wildbill333 (Aug 31, 2009)

i have been playing the online game tanoth for free for about a month now and all of a sudden it wont let me log in.

at the log in screen it says

"Connection failed. Please clear the cache of your browser to solve this problem."

im not sure what to do at that point.

can anyone help me?


----------

